# 13 hours: the secret soldiers of Benghazi



## jollyjacktar (16 Jan 2016)

Michael Bay movie about the shyte show at Benghazi where the US Ambassador was killed along with others on Sept 11, 2012.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4172430/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Just opened today.  I went to an evening showing.  It's a very good movie despite what the CBC movie critic had to say about it.  He can go pound sand or whatever device he likes.  The theatre was mostly full so I ended up in the shitty seats way forward.  Don't recommend those ones.


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Jan 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Michael Bay movie about the shyte show at Benghazi where the US Ambassador was killed along with others on Sept 11, 2012.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4172430/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> 
> Just opened today.  I went to an evening showing.  It's a very good movie despite what the CBC movie critic had to say about it.  He can go pound sand or whatever device he likes.  The theatre was mostly full so I ended up in the shitty seats way forward.  Don't recommend those ones.



Whats the story with Hillary Clinton and her involvement? She knew they were going to get hit but didn't do anything to stop it?


----------



## Ostrozac (16 Jan 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Whats the story with Hillary Clinton and her involvement? She knew they were going to get hit but didn't do anything to stop it?



Hillary Clinton was Secretary of State at the time. The allegations (that have haunted her for years) are threefold: that State completely ignored warnings from the field and under-resourced the protection of an American ambassador, that after the ambassador was killed she publicly briefed a description of the events that had little relation to what actually happened on the ground, and that she covered up points one and two.

The facts are a little wonky -- it looks like, yes, Hillary Clinton briefed things at the time that weren't accurate, but she (and her department) probably didn't have an actual understanding of what the hell happened until weeks, maybe months, after the event. And the media, public and congress needed answers "RIGHT NOW", so I suspect they kind of winged it. Suffice it to say that the entire event was a complete clusterfuck. I don't think that special operators joined JSOC with the intent to steal a corpse, for example, but that's exactly what they had to do.


----------



## Rifleman62 (16 Jan 2016)

Don't forget that the movie was based on the book written with the three Special Operators who survived. They were on set during production almost 100% of the time.

For those who get FOX News, on Monday 18 Jan, Megan Kelly Show, these three fellows will be on for a special including behind the scenes look at the movie production. You should be able to get it on line after if you don't get that channel.

Reminder, posted 26 Jan 14: http://army.ca/forums/threads/107446.250.html 



> http://news.investors.com/ibd-editorials/011414-686352-defense-officials-briefed-obama-on-terrorist-attack.htm?ven=rss
> 
> Excerpts:
> Quote
> ...


----------



## PPCLI Guy (16 Jan 2016)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Don't forget that the movie was based on the book written with the three Special Operators who survived. They were on set during production almost 100% of the time.



They were contractors


----------



## cupper (16 Jan 2016)

The local CIA Chief disputes the portrayal of himself and other staff, and says the stand down order was never given. This has been backed up by several of the congressional investigations that were carried out.

*Former CIA chief in Benghazi challenges the story line of the new movie ‘13 Hours’*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/former-cia-chief-in-benghazi-challenges-film-version-of-2012-attack/2016/01/15/9cf2defc-baf7-11e5-b682-4bb4dd403c7d_story.html



> It is the most fateful moment in a movie that purports to present a searingly accurate account of the 2012 attacks that left four Americans dead in Benghazi, Libya: a scene in which the highest-ranking CIA operative at a secret agency compound orders his security team to “stand down” rather than rush off to rescue U.S. diplomats under siege less than a mile away.
> 
> According to the officer in charge of the CIA’s Benghazi base that night, the scene in the movie is entirely untrue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rifleman62 (18 Jan 2016)

You are correct PPCLI Guy, they were contractors: ex USMC, SEAL, Army etc. I knew that but typed without brain in gear. Are you sure you are not The RCR Guy incognito? "Never Pass A Fault"



Well cupper the former CIA chief should have sued when the book came out a year ago, and for sure, sue now as millions will see him on screen saying 'Stand Down!" Also sue FOX news as the story has been told on a 1 hour special repeatably and many interviews. He will gain millions of dollars if he is telling the truth and he did not give the orders.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Jan 2016)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Well cupper the former CIA chief should have sued when the book came out a year ago, and for sure, sue now as millions will see him on screen saying 'Stand Down!" Also sue FOX news as the story has been told on a 1 hour special repeatably and many interviews. He will gain millions of dollars if he is telling the truth and he did not give the orders.



Those thoughts went through my head as well.  If he is being slandered and libelled, as he claims, then why is it not in court?  I am sure the movie types would have done some due diligence as well as I am sure they don't need the headache of litigation and possibly losing in court with all that entails.


----------



## cupper (18 Jan 2016)

I suspect that there would be a couple of problems with launching a legal suit.

First his former employer did carry out a vetting of the book, which was admittedly limited to checking on presence of classified information. This in and of itself doesn't make the information in the book accurate or should it be construed as the CIA saying it is.

Secondly, the same issue of classified information might be withheld which could be necessary to show that what was portrayed / written was false.

And with the movie, the fall back would be that it was "BASED" on real events, and we know that there is that thing called artistic license.

But what does play in his favour is that there were several congressional investigations lead by the GOP that showed there was never a stand down order given.


----------



## Rifleman62 (18 Jan 2016)

Sure. 

I don't know about several, but one GOP led committee (House Int).

The main thrust is House Select Committee on Benghazi which continues:

https://benghazi.house.gov/


----------



## cupper (18 Jan 2016)

To be realistic, anything coming out of Hollywood needs to be taken with a salt mine. 

Same with whatever spills from inside the Beltway.

People have axes to grind, or want to play up roles so they can cash in.

I wouldn't be surprised if the CIA guy has his own book deal going, and this is just a pre publication PR effort.


----------



## Journeyman (19 Jan 2016)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> You are correct PPCLI Guy ... Are you sure you are not The RCR Guy incognito?


Oh man, that hurt way over here.    ;D


----------



## ParaTrooperFred (12 Feb 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Whats the story with Hillary Clinton and her involvement? She knew they were going to get hit but didn't do anything to stop it?



In the interviews I viewed of the three contractors, they all claim that it was contractor John "Tig" Tiegen who the Chief of Base told to stand down.  But, in the movie, it is Ty Woods who is told to stand down.  Based on that, I have a hard time believing the movie was meant to tell the contractor's story.


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Feb 2016)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Don't forget that the movie was based on the book written with the three Special Operators who survived. They were on set during production almost 100% of the time.
> 
> For those who get FOX News, on Monday 18 Jan, Megan Kelly Show, these three fellows will be on for a special including behind the scenes look at the movie production. You should be able to get it on line after if you don't get that channel.
> 
> Reminder, posted 26 Jan 14: http://army.ca/forums/threads/107446.250.html



Bravo Two Zero was a book and a movie too.

They took some 'truth liberties' as well, it appears.


----------



## Danjanou (12 Feb 2016)

I read the book last month on vacation, found it very good.  Plenty of maps diagrams etc so you can follow the action/firefights etc.

Based on that went and caught the movie this week. Overall not bad,  pretty clsoe to the book with some changes for "dramatic effect." They apparently built replicas of both compounds in Malta  and they looked almost identical to the pictures  in the book of the various buildings etc. Well cast as well I though and if you watch any Showtime (Billions) , Starz ( Black Sails) and/or the Office you'll see more than a few familiar faces.


----------



## ParaTrooperFred (12 Feb 2016)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I read the book last month on vacation, found it very good.  Plenty of maps diagrams etc so you can follow the action/firefights etc.
> 
> Based on that went and caught the movie this week. Overall not bad,  pretty clsoe to the book with some changes for "dramatic effect." They apparently built replicas of both compounds in Malta  and they looked almost identical to the pictures  in the book of the various buildings etc. Well cast as well I though and if you watch any Showtime (Billions) , Starz ( Black Sails) and/or the Office you'll see more than a few familiar faces.



Do you believe John "Tig" Tiegen's claim that the Chief of Base told him to "stand down?"  I am skeptical that the Chief actually used that term, and I suspect that if he actually did use the term, he was telling Tiegen to "shut his pie hole", get back to the mission vehicles and wait for orders.  I have little doubt that Tiegen understood that the Chief was not ordering the rescue mission terminated.


----------



## COBRA-6 (12 Feb 2016)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I read the book last month on vacation, found it very good.  Plenty of maps diagrams etc so you can follow the action/firefights etc.
> 
> Based on that went and caught the movie this week. Overall not bad,  pretty clsoe to the book with some changes for "dramatic effect." They apparently built replicas of both compounds in Malta  and they looked almost identical to the pictures  in the book of the various buildings etc. Well cast as well I though and if you watch any Showtime (Billions) , Starz ( Black Sails) and/or the Office you'll see more than a few familiar faces.



Read the book this week and enjoyed it as well, in particular the level of detail and technical descriptions. 

Planning to go and see the movie this weekend


----------



## Danjanou (17 Feb 2016)

ParaTrooperFred said:
			
		

> Do you believe John "Tig" Tiegen's claim that the Chief of Base told him to "stand down?"  I am skeptical that the Chief actually used that term, and I suspect that if he actually did use the term, he was telling Tiegen to "shut his pie hole", get back to the mission vehicles and wait for orders.  I have little doubt that Tiegen understood that the Chief was not ordering the rescue mission terminated.



Hard to say, one of the things I did read (in a movie review?) is that the whole compound was covered by secutrity cameras and the video record does show the team  ready to go, then getting out of their vehicles while what appears to be an argument enuses between the chief and a contrator. tehre follows a whole series fo on the bus off thebus for about 20 minutes which if I remember was the time period of the delay in mounting the resuce mission.  while the cameras can't/don't show what was said it is obviosu that there was some sort of delay. Again hard to Monday morning quarterback this, but had the rolled out 20 odd minutes earlier could they have saved the ambassador and the Sean Smith the IT guy?


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Feb 2016)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Hard to say, one of the thigns I did read (in a movie review?) is that the whole compound was covered by secutrity cameras and the video record does show the team  ready to go, then getting out of their vehicles while what appears to be an argument enuses between the chief and a contrator. tehre follows a whole series fo on the bus off thebus for about 20 minutes which if I remember was the time period of the delay in mounting the resuce mission.  while the cameras can't/don't show what was said it is obviosu that there was some sort of delay. Again hard to Monday morning quarterback this, but had the rolled out 20 odd minutes earlier could they have saved the ambassador and the Sean Smith the IT guy?



Maybe they were arguing over how to interpret Hillary's text messages?


----------



## Danjanou (18 Feb 2016)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Maybe they were arguing over how to interpret Hillary's text messages?



 :rofl: :cheers:


----------

